# ماهي انواع افران صهر الحديد



## eng.manss (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
ماهي انواع افران صهر الحديد وماهي الانواع الاكثر انتشار وماهي العمليات التي تجرى لكي يكون ironالىsteel واما الفرق بين الفولاذ وحديد الزهر والحديد المطاوع وحديد التمساح وحديد التسليح اي نوع منها وكم نسبة الكربون فيها انا عندي مقابلة شحصية وملخبط شوي لاني درستها في المستوى الخامس ونسيتها


وشكرا


----------



## صقر مصر (20 أغسطس 2009)

ياباشا موضوع steelmaking دة موضوع كبير ومينفعش يتكتب عنو فى رد على موضوع انواع الافران على حسب سير الصناعة ( plant ) ممكن فرن كهربى وممكن محولات وكمان القصة مش فى دول وبس العملية فيها اسس ميتالورجية للتفاعلات ودرجات الحرارة والديناميكا الحرارية وآلية التفاعلات وكمان طرق إضافة المواد الداخلة فى التفاعل والكايناتيكا فى التفاعلات دى وكيفية التخلص من الشوائب يعنى موضوع يتكتب فى كتب 
أما بالنسبة لانواع الحديد وانواع الستييل ممكن تلاقيها فى كتب تانية تتحدث عن المعالجة الحرارية للصلب او انتاج الحديد مثلاً


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جداًبارك الله لك


----------



## qasem kafawin (13 سبتمبر 2009)

احسنت اخي صقر..مشكور


----------



## tigany (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا​ 
ايه يا صقر ايه يا صقر مالك ​ 
الرجل مزنوق وبقولك عنده مقابله ​ 
هذا نموذج من نماذج ضياع العرب ​ 
المتاجره بالعلم والتعلم :83:​


----------



## م.محمدس (14 مايو 2011)

اخواني الأعزاء الموضوع كبير صحيح ولكن يمكن التجزاءة للفائدة 
وشكراً على الجهد الكبير


----------



## hawler_rawand (15 مايو 2011)

شكرا للموضوع


----------



## حمد المبارك (20 مايو 2011)

ارجو أن يفيدك هذا الموقع 
http://knol.google.com/k/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AD%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%AA-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%AE%D8%AF%D9%85%D8%A9-%D9%81%D9%89-%D8%B5%D9%86%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%81%D9%84%D8%B2%D8%A7%D8%AA-1#(D8)(AD)(D8)(B1)(D8)(A7)(D8)(B1)(D9)(8A)(D8)(A7)(D8)(AA)_(D8)(B5)(D9)(86)(D8)(A7)(D8)(B9)(D8)(A9)_(D8)(A7)(D9)(84)(D8)(AD)(D8)(A


----------

